# Finally planted and home to new fish!



## MSG (Jul 16, 2012)

Wow, your tank doesn't look REAL. Too clean.... I curious to see how all the plants fill out the tank a few weeks from now. 


What type of filtration are you using for the tank?
4 angelfish 
2 blue gouramis
gold dojo loach?


----------



## dvlourie (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks MSG for the comments.....I do want the "clean" look for now....the plants will fill-in and still give the look I want....

I am using a Odyssea CFS 500 Canister Filter as I another one running in my 30gal....I have had great luck with these (despite some reviews)...I am using the AquaTop D2HT 300 Watt Digital Aquarium Heater which I really like, great performance so far!! I am using liquid ferts for now and hopefully by year's end might invest in pressurized CO2 system. I have 5 angels, 5 gouramis (1 blue and 4 red)..and the loaches which I really enjoy!

Next week I will double the population and then watch them grow..


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

Just want to chime in...

5 Angels in a 55 is pretty much max for the tank. I would not add anymore fish if I were you. Yes, they are small now, but they grow to be the size of your hand (with fingers extended). 

Other than that, the tank looks really clean... can't wait to see how the plants fill in


----------



## Revonok (Oct 17, 2012)

Nice looking tank, has a very "modern" look to it, almost reminds me of a zen garden. You should get a little pagoda for your Dojo haha.


----------



## dvlourie (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks Revonok...i wanted the clean look from the begging...i will be taking a HD video this weekend to show the "life" in the tank..thank you again for all your comments.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice setup


----------



## dvlourie (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks GMYukonon24s...

really happy with set up..took a video and hope to post in the next few days...plants are doing extremely well...a lot of growth in just a few weeks...the led's are doing their job! water quality is perfect..helps when you have your own lab to test different parameters...

again thanks for the kind words and thanks to all for the help and guidance!!

happy holidays to all.....


----------



## fallenlordz (Oct 17, 2012)

agree - nice modern look


----------

